# Found This Poljot



## bigjed (Nov 18, 2007)

it was bought in the UK mid-1960's

any info on model or anything would be appreciated..

bigjed


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Hi BigJed,

Welcome to the forum.









You have what appears to be a Poljot Alarm watch. This is a mechanical watch with a separately wound and set alarm. The movement normally in these is a 2612 caliber, with 18 jewels. The alarm is separately wound and set using the second crown or winder, this pulls out just like the normal winder does, and allows setting using the extra hand. Poljot means "Flight" and is/was made in the First Moscow Watch factory. As an aside, the alarm consists of a wee hammer that wallops off the caseback - quite loud actually, certainly would waken you also from the vibration if you were wearing it I would think.









I haven't seen this with that particular dial, but it does come in a number of dial variants. They have been produced since the 1960's so your dates will be right. Currently, most likely not of particularly high value, maybe Â£20.00 UK or $40.00 US in absolutely unmarked mint condition. As condition goes down from there, so do prices I'm afraid









Variants turn up on eb*y fairly often, you can confirm values from there if you wish. They are a nice little curio thing. HTH a bit.

Mel


----------



## bjohnson (Oct 2, 2007)

It's a Poljot alarm.

The top winder is to wind and set the alarm.

The bottom one is to wind and set the main function of the watch (ie to keep time)

I like it.


----------



## bigjed (Nov 18, 2007)

thank you both very much!


----------



## johnbaz (Jan 30, 2005)

hey up big jed

this one (on the right) will probably be the same movement, i have some more of them somewhere bu yous is more appealing imo, much nice vintage style dial 










regards, john









EDIT- forgot to add the pic :*****:


----------

